# Ceramic cups



## boutea (May 15, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a decent supplier for ceramic cups? I'm looking preferably for thick walled cups, but in black - can't seem to find anywhere?

Cheers


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

coffeecups.co.uk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure if you managed to source these yet but CoffeeHit do a range of ACF cups. in black, in sizes from 2.5oz to 10oz

They are hard wearing and lovely to drink from, and retain the heat well.


----------

